# Kris Sayce Australian Small Cap Investigator



## BillC

Has anybody used his advice? or know anything about him?


----------



## ROE

BillC said:


> Has anybody used his advice? or know anything about him?




Most of his stocks are highly speculative and he probably own plenty of those stock before the recommendation goes to press, people scram to buy them drive it up...self full fill prophecy....pretty smart 

wonder what he will do with the capital gain...and the winner is first on the buy queue


----------



## BillC

*Who is Kris Sayce*

Hi new to investing,  is for real, has anybody tried his subsription? I would be interested to know a bit more info.


----------



## GumbyLearner

*Re: Who is Kris Sayce*



BillC said:


> Hi new to investing,  is for real, has anybody tried his subsription? I would be interested to know a bit more info.




Kris Sayce works for Daily Reckoning according to this site.

http://www.dailyreckoning.com.au/author/kris-sayce/


----------



## BillC

Thanks for the info, I was woundering if anyone subscribes to his Australian Small-Cap Investigator reveiws and tips?


----------



## jonojpsg

BillC said:


> Thanks for the info, I was woundering if anyone subscribes to his Australian Small-Cap Investigator reveiws and tips?




Yep, I do.  Have found them OK, particularly MEO and LNG.  LNG definitely slipped under the radar even on here, think the thread only started recently.  This one is definitely worth a look even though SP has moved up by some 400% over the last few months  Their LNG project is under construction and due to be operating late 2012 which is way ahead of the majors who are all looking at 2014 or later.  This places LNG in the box seat so to speak.

His newsletter is reasonable, provides good information and clearly states the risks vs rewards side of small caps.


----------



## white_goodman

ROE said:


> Most of his stocks are highly speculative and he probably own plenty of those stock before the recommendation goes to press, people scram to buy them drive it up...self full fill prophecy....pretty smart
> 
> wonder what he will do with the capital gain...and the winner is first on the buy queue




sweet pump and dump, sounds like he should have been in the movie boiler room


----------



## nunthewiser

white_goodman said:


> sweet pump and dump, sounds like he should have been in the movie boiler room





and the clever part is , people pay him cash to find out what stocks he *may* want to sell them 

gotta love it


----------



## jonojpsg

Yeah well name your last tip that's run 400% and I'll pay you for the next one


----------



## nunthewiser

jonojpsg said:


> Yeah well name your last tip that's run 400% and I'll pay you for the next one





got quite a few speccy punts ive pointed at in asf chat  and other chats , namely commsec as geroanyday/nunthewiser/the blindfiddler over the years, that have run that or in excess of that in the past ..........in fact if one looks theres some bewt ones all over these threads by some switched on traders for free (namely young trader , BESBS etc etc ).........

if it works for you and it makes you cash , fair enough and well done .....

was no disrespect intended towards the tipsheet operators if sincere , just that it could be turned into a cunning plan in the blink of an eye as realistically they are creating there own market of personalized buyers and sellers and selling them that luxury of being available to them


----------



## lenr

Yes I have been using them fo over 12 months and have done very well.
I would reccomend them as long as you also do your own research on their picks.


----------



## freebird54

Could anyone give an update with specific performance figures please?

I am looking for an addition to other tipsheets I subscribe to.


----------



## greebly24

I'm a very small-scale newbie trader who subscribed about 9 months ago. The information in ASCI seems very well-researched. The writers travel heaps, visit businesses and attend meetings, and sort through company financial statements. I receive monthly newsletters plus weekly updates via email. The recommendations seem very well thought-out and genuine.

It's mostly very good but a couple of the picks fell and hit their trailing stop levels. A couple of others went up and hit take profit levels.

Other than that, his six current picks are all up, averaging out to a gain of 54%. One of the picks is up 138%  Last month's pick is up 24% already.

I think it is an excellent service and plan to continue subscribing to it, except I will actually put real money on it, rather than just paper trading


----------



## OhJoy

Good Evening Folks ~ is there an investment group that one can join as I'm new to ASI and need some guidance? Thanks


----------



## Junior

I receive articles from Kris each day via his free newsletter 'Money Morning'.  They make good reading, plenty of anti-government/doom and gloom style ranting.


----------



## freebird54

greebly24 said:


> It's mostly very good but a couple of the picks fell and hit their trailing stop levels. A couple of others went up and hit take profit levels.
> 
> Other than that, his six current picks are all up, averaging out to a gain of 54%. One of the picks is up 138%  Last month's pick is up 24% already.
> 
> I think it is an excellent service and plan to continue subscribing to it, except I will actually put real money on it, rather than just paper trading




thanks I now subscribe and bought some of his tips


----------



## Iggy_Pop

I took the plunge as well with ASI, D and D and AWG in a package. So far the tips are good, but need to your own research as well. I problem is the newsletter is popular and it does not take much buying to push up the price. Still going OK. 

For the posters who are claiming ASI is in effect ramping their recomendations, Kris has stated he does not buy or hold any of his recomendations. He has also has to move the delivery time of his newsletter to outside market operating times to prevent DT from getting in early and trading on the recomendation - to be fairer to all. 

The real challenge is finding the money to put into all of the tips.


----------



## ozbecool

RE: "Kris has stated he does not buy or hold any of his recomendations "
If so then why ? If his picks were so good then at least some of them he should follow. And it shall be like this : DATE xyz : recomendation to BUY, then Mr. K. actually buys particular stock as well just AFTER posting the recomendation.

Also the latest post here is ~ 4 months old - so is there any new data re this as the offer from Kris Sayce ($89 special) is still circulating on web


----------



## freebird54

ozbecool said:


> RE: "Kris has stated he does not buy or hold any of his recomendations "
> If so then why ? If his picks were so good then at least some of them he should follow. And it shall be like this : DATE xyz : recomendation to BUY, then Mr. K. actually buys particular stock as well just AFTER posting the recomendation.
> 
> Also the latest post here is ~ 4 months old - so is there any new data re this as the offer from Kris Sayce ($89 special) is still circulating on web




I still subscribe - get weekly info.

maybe he has a compliance worry like Rivkin had?


----------



## Gringotts Bank

There'd be a lot of marketing work and $$ required to get a news sheet like that up and running.  

Then you'd have to set up a network of buyers (twice removed to be safe) who can accumulate a good chunk of stock for you before the recommendation is given, but not so much that ASIC would be interested... maybe < $500,000 total.  Then you sell into the 30%+ one-day spike and try to launder the money!  Not saying this is what these guys do, but that's what some would do!  Could be highly profitable.

Who wants to set up a news sheet with me?  Just check my past performance!

On a much less cynical note, after the spike, his recs seem to continue to do well, eh, and that would demonstrate quite a  degree of talent/insight.


----------



## Miner

Hello Folks

To start with IMO the *name of the thread probably better suits with "Port Publishing Newsletter- How reliable"  than just focusing to ASI*. Port publishes few newslettres ASI, D&D, AWG, Slipstream Traders and few others.
Yes, I subscribe ASI, D&D, AWG. 

My experience is there is nothing free . So if some one is reading the free newsletters from Port, will find they have lots of glib and ultimately lead you to buy their newsletters. I find nothing wrong on that. End of the day as I said, they are doing marketing to entice you their products.

Quality of information from all three are very good. Slipstream has been too expensive for the volume of transaction I do. But people doing more than $100,000 in one transaction, could find slipstream is absolutely thought provoking.
Neither Alex, Kris or Murray (all from PP) has paid me to say so rather I pay them to read their stuff  but my honest opinion - they are much more transparent than lots of people I have read and subscribed. Like any tip they cover their backside but often provide enough technical information for you to judge. Some times I made money and sometimes I made loss. 
I would be careful to state or allege that Kris tries to sell his shares through his recommendation. They are very clear with disclaimer that they do not buy or sell the shares they subscribe. So folks whoever suggests otherwise, please get the background materials ready to prove it.

Are they rampers ? Don't know. But i have found they have declared sell of their own recommendation few times when proved wrong and admitted the same.

I have found there are few rampers in ASF - but they are very shrewd and some of them are very vindictive when challenged.  But those rampers fortunately are very few in ASF. Most of the posters are excellent. Some of the excellent posters I have found in ASF  are Kennas, Hangseng, BSEBS, Condog, Julia, Grace, Kgee and few others. I do not visit all threads so can only mention those which I read regularly. It is your choice end of the day to do the extent of research to make your money or to buy Lotto as an option.

Best part is you can track down Port's  recommendation and performance yourself. 
They also run money back guarantee. 

Well I never had enough money to test their recommendations at all times but enjoy reading them and make my own mind to act on them.

Regards


----------



## carlos169

I purchased a subscription to ASCI after hearing a rumor that they had tipped Prima Biodmed (ASXRR). I held the stock and was very interested to read his research on the company.

It is true that stocks tipped do surge a little after he tips them. However many of his tips do go far beyond that and he adjusts his trailing stop accordingly. From a quick review of the archives his tips have returned good percentages. Mind you I have not actually traded anything based on the recommendations yet. The most value I have gained has been from reading through his fundamental analysis.

I have read one of Bill Bonner's books and found it interesting. He seems to be affiliated with port phillip publishing and writes columns in the daily reckoning australia edition. I like their views on current events as they _seem_ to be independent. Both free newsletters are a very good read you just need to filter out the noise of the advertising their newsletters on it with their "reports".

Another aspect of port phillip publisihing is murray dawes and his slip stream trader service. I have heard good things about him from a friend however I think due to the cost and my limited experience I'll just stick to watching his free youtube updates for now.

Anyway the group seems to be genuine from what I can tell so far.


----------



## peterp668

white_goodman said:


> sweet pump and dump, sounds like he should have been in the movie boiler room




Kris Sayce states that he invests zero in any of the stocks he recommends in order to avoid a conflict of interest.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

peterp668 said:


> Kris Sayce states that he invests zero in any of the stocks he recommends in order to avoid a conflict of interest.




lol

gg


----------



## AllAussie

Anyone know what any of his latest tips are??

Here are the clues:

"Here's a little taste of what you'll discover:
Oil's "Last Frontier" – one of these stocks is attempting to tap Africa's vast unexplored oil reserves. Right now it trades for just 5 cents. But if everything goes to plan you could be looking at one buck a share – or more. 

The billion-dollar natural gas game-changer – another is a Perth-based firm whose patented new "gas processing" technology promises to singlehandedly revolutionise Australia's multi-billion-dollar liquid natural gas industry. If you've got a spare bit of cash to have a play with, you could be a 378% gain by July 2013.

Then there's the real showstopper...
The paradise island that holds 15 billion barrels of untapped crude – thousands flock to these sun-kissed shores every year. But they have no idea that just a few hundred metres beneath their feet could be an ocean of oil. Forget shorts and suntan lotion… this is the real story going on over here. If my analysis is correct a 233% in 18 months could be on the table… and potentially up to 1,566% in the next five years." - Daily Reckoning 14/4/12


----------



## freebird54

Sorry it costs $89 to find out ;-)

With these, like all the other tipsters, it is often hard to get set and hard to sell on the thinly traded stuff.

I have been stopped out a few times - but at least they give some trailing stops.


----------



## lamot1

AllAussie said:


> Anyone know what any of his latest tips are??




I believe they are FAR, LNG and WHN respectively


----------



## Marchoz769

lamot1 said:


> I believe they are FAR, LNG and WHN respectively




So has anyone being watching these 3 and can confirm Kris was on the ball?


----------



## Gringotts Bank

An Aussie solar energy company trading at <10c.

Anyone know what this is?

Sayce is spruiking it in his latest email.


----------



## ParleVouFrancois

Solco?


----------



## skc

Gringotts Bank said:


> An Aussie solar energy company trading at <10c.
> 
> Anyone know what this is?
> 
> Sayce is spruiking it in his latest email.




CBD (~4c) would be my guess. For a $20m company they dream, I mean plan, pretty big from what I've seen.

SOO would be my next guess, but it doesn't have dreams nearly as colourful to attract speculators.


----------



## Miner

Gringotts Bank said:


> An Aussie solar energy company trading at <10c.
> 
> Anyone know what this is?
> 
> Sayce is spruiking it in his latest email.




It is really $134 question or free depending on if you have enrolled already or going to enrol with Kris Sayce newsletter .
Without a current subscription with Kris, I guess it is DYE : Dyesol. It is not quiet below 10 cents one. But has all the ticks compared to CBD or SOO. Look its behaviour yesterday with a depressing market. It will be tested as with DOW further declining ASX will decline and Kris would have unfolded the secret to the paid subscriber on Thursday night for Friday night. 
My


----------



## Gringotts Bank

Thanks for the inputs.

I need to remember to keep an eye on the charts of CBD, SOO and DYE.  

Right now CBD is potential for a double bottom.  An upside break of 4.6c on high volume might signal a good entry.
SOO is unremarkable.
DYE has the potential for an inverted H&S, with the neckline at approx 16c.


----------



## Miner

Gringotts Bank said:


> Thanks for the inputs.
> 
> I need to remember to keep an eye on the charts of CBD, SOO and DYE.
> 
> Right now CBD is potential for a double bottom.  An upside break of 4.6c on high volume might signal a good entry.
> SOO is unremarkable.
> DYE has the potential for an inverted H&S, with the neckline at approx 16c.




Mate
Thanks
But for non chartists can you please provide some details on technical jargons of double bottom and Head and Shoulder ?
Are they buy or sell signals
I do not feel shy to express my ignorance than to pretend I know it,

Thanks


----------



## Gringotts Bank

Miner said:


> Mate
> Thanks
> But for non chartists can you please provide some details on technical jargons of double bottom and Head and Shoulder ?
> Are they buy or sell signals
> I do not feel shy to express my ignorance than to pretend I know it,
> 
> Thanks




That's a good way to be...  my ignorance is also on full display!

CBD has two recent low points at 23/7/12 and 24/8/12.  They form the double bottom.  The highest high in between the two low points marks the trigger for a potential buy.  In this case it's on the 27/8/12, and the high price was 4.6.  So if there was a significant build in volume interest, and a break above 4.6c, you could enter with a potential target of the height of the pattern (approx .08c).  You wouldn't say it's a classical DB, but it's quite do-able.

DYE - potential for *inverted *H&S.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Head_and_shoulders_(chart_pattern)

Lots of links online.

Neither are buy/sell at the moment, according to pattern set ups.  They look like *potential* buys if the necklines are penetrated.  But other market participants will have their own particular TA set ups which will be quite different.


----------



## Miner

Gringotts Bank said:


> That's a good way to be...  my ignorance is also on full display!
> 
> CBD has two recent low points at 23/7/12 and 24/8/12.  They form the double bottom.  The highest high in between the two low points marks the trigger for a potential buy.  In this case it's on the 27/8/12, and the high price was 4.6.  So if there was a significant build in volume interest, and a break above 4.6c, you could enter with a potential target of the height of the pattern (approx .08c).  You wouldn't say it's a classical DB, but it's quite do-able.
> 
> DYE - potential for *inverted *H&S.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Head_and_shoulders_(chart_pattern)
> 
> Lots of links online.
> 
> Neither are buy/sell at the moment, according to pattern set ups.  They look like *potential* buys if the necklines are penetrated.  But other market participants will have their own particular TA set ups which will be quite different.




Many thanks for quick response and a good education to keep the fact straight than delving with too much technicalities.
I will now position myself accordingly and keep a watch.

Appreciated again


----------



## rambotrader

BillC said:


> Has anybody used his advice? or know anything about him?




Whilst I agree with some of what Kris Sayce believes many of his calls have been proven wrong.  Shares have not crashed and now Sayce is calling a bull run.  Well how's that?  Sayce called a bull run for gold.  Well we all know what happened there.  

What really irks me is Sayce's continual attack on the government for wanting to collect taxes from the wealthy and business.  I have some advice for Sayce:  build your own roads, hospitals, schools and the like.  Do not use ours.  It appears Sayce is happy for average Australians to pay tax whilst his wealthy mates with their tax evasion (normally called avoidance) schemes should be let go.  Well how does that work!!  

I don't know how much longer I can tolerate this jerk as I believe in a fair world, not one where business pays zero tax whilst wage and salary earners pay for everything...including the infrastructure and services happily used by big business and wealthy Australians.  Give us all a break Kris.


----------



## joe black

hey has any one joind kris sayce new letter revolutionary tech investor ? keen to know how its going for any one whos using it im thinking of joining but its not a cheap letter so id like some one on the insides ideas on this letter and if its worth the money ......and if your feeling kind one of the stock codes so i can look in to it more  but that is only if you like the above info will do just fine.


----------

